# Motorcross Pictures



## da9girl

I have finally made my first DSLR purchase.  I bought a Nikon D3100 with a 18mm-55mm VR lens and a 55mm-200mm VR lens kit. Went out on Saturday to a Motocross track and tried out the camera with some pictures of the guys riding. It was my boyfriends first time on a dirt bike/track in 10 years and my first time shooting with a DSLR. We both had a blast doing our things. These are just a few of the better ones I took. Comments and critique are wanted and welcome as I am new to the world of DSLRs and action photography. Thanks!


----------



## JClishe

Not to be picky, but it's motocross, not motorcross. There's no "r" after moto. OK, I guess I am being picky


----------



## da9girl

JClishe said:


> Not to be picky, but it's motocross, not motorcross. There's no "r" after moto. OK, I guess I am being picky


 
Oops lol I didn't even catch that. thanks!


----------



## Felix 222

good start! i suggest get closer to the riders.


----------



## CNCO

the body is not designed for sports or fast moving objects. you need something around 7fps and a much faster lens to get real good shots. those are point n shoot style.


----------



## da9girl

Felix 222 said:


> good start! i suggest get closer to the riders.


Thanks! I think getting closer like you suggested would be a good idea, i was a little timid that day as it was my first time ever doing anything of the sort and wasn't sure on distance or anything like that. Will for sure try different distances next time. Thanks for the suggestion!! 




CNCO said:


> the body is not designed for sports or fast moving objects. you need something around 7fps and a much faster lens to get real good shots. those are point n shoot style.


 
Yeah I understand that, but the camera was not bought for sports/fast moving action, its my first DSLR and was mainly wanting something to learn with. I think it did pretty well considering its not meant for that type of photography. I am hoping it will teach me along the way and eventually I'm sure I will move onto a bigger/better camera. I could tell a body with a faster fps would be much better for that type of situation, but I am happy with the one I have at the moment


----------



## cnutco

Maybe this is in the wrong area for this thread, but I think you did really good with what you were shooting with.

There are too many pics to comment on, but great start!

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## memento

CNCO said:


> the body is not designed for sports or fast moving objects. you need something around 7fps and a much faster lens to get real good shots. those are point n shoot style.


 
*clicks the dislike button*

i think you did awesome for your FIRST time with a NEW camera! 
your camera is plenty fast enough to take great action shots, especially in bright day light!

next time.. if you included the whole roster tail, i think those would look much better.
also motor sports are a good time to practice panning shots.
i really like the fifth one.. where he's up in the air, and you can't see the ground.. looks like he's 100 feet up!

keep at it! practice, practice and practice some more! :thumbup:


----------



## da9girl

Thanks! The comments are much appreciated! I am super excited to get out again and try a few more variations of the shots I did before. I am definitely going to take the comments you all have provided and try them out. 

I hadn't though to try a panning shot, but that is a really good idea. Will for sure be trying my hand at that as well. Thanks again everyone for the advice!!


----------



## c.cloudwalker

CNCO said:


> the body is not designed for sports or fast moving objects. you need something around 7fps and a much faster lens to get real good shots. those are point n shoot style.


 
How did we ever manage to shoot sports before motors for cameras were invented? :lmao:


----------



## gsgary

CNCO said:


> the body is not designed for sports or fast moving objects. you need something around 7fps and a much faster lens to get real good shots. those are point n shoot style.



That is total BULL**** if you know how to use a camera you can shoot motocross with anything


----------



## gsgary

When shooting motocross don't shoot from the first position you find get in closer you have to take a few risks to get good shots, the first jump shot is better than the second because it show the ground and gives a sense of how high he is jumping, this is my take on a jump shot, shot portrait and tighter 





The dirt shot you are in the wrong position, this is my take i like to shoot tight but it's not to everyones taste





If you look through your shots it will give you a good idea where to shoot from next time


----------



## da9girl

That is awesome. Thank you so much for the examples and advice. Your pictures are great!! I really can't wait to get out and practice some more with the shots and different angles.


----------



## FoggyLens

My 2 cents!

I shot this with a D3100 and a 55-200mm lens couple weeks ago. It can be done with what you have.


----------



## HoboSyke

gsgary said:


> CNCO said:
> 
> 
> 
> the body is not designed for sports or fast moving objects. you need something around 7fps and a much faster lens to get real good shots. those are point n shoot style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is total BULL**** if you know how to use a camera you can shoot motocross with anything
Click to expand...



This man speaks the truth!!

Not a bad start.. Do you still have a DA9 ?


----------

